# Girls in a TT



## TT Princess (Jan 30, 2012)

Is it me or do men actually get rather more excited when they pull up next to a hot looking TT and see a girl in it then to be left for dust as she speeds off away from them


----------



## benb89 (Jul 31, 2011)

Depends on if the woman is also hot? If not its a laughing matter


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Especially with your top down too, the car tops not mine :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

TT Princess said:


> left for dust as she speeds off away from them


dont know - never happened to me


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Its better when you pass them trying to reverse park at the supermarket.


----------



## MizzB (Jan 27, 2012)

Happens to me regularly...the dejected looks on their faces as they enviously think 'wasted on her'...and no, it's not! And everyone says it suits me so probably not an ugly munter then....plus had a lovely conversation with a wee old man at the car wash place today who wistfully sighed: ' it must go like the clappers'....and yes, it does, every day!


----------



## pr1nc3ss (Feb 27, 2012)

I get more attention in my rangie, but then thats probably because ive only owned the tt a month and its been off road for 3 weeks!


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

Noticed of late most TTs are driven by girls, and a few ***ts too


----------



## tomd1338 (May 1, 2012)

i think pretty girls in nice cars is most mens ideal combo...


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

agree!!!....really turns me on when i see a girl in a sports car!!!....and if she drives fast....ohhh yeah baby!!!!....HOT... i'd blow my load....

off topic....

seen a few young milfs in TTs recently....anyone on here?....

spotted white TT in Bermondsey....driven by a sexy blonde....


----------



## JDM225TT (May 9, 2012)

Probably shouldn't be in this section buuuut

I allways see a girl in a blue tt coupe with mindy/Mandy on the plate in collier row, Romford. Is that anyone on here?

I'm not after her or anything, just wundrin' that's all.


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

perfect example here guys shes a stunning lady mid 20s lives not far from hoggy and me and i gotta b honest she doesnt hang arround


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Marc, Flashed/waved her the other day. Someone has made a right mess of her TT.  [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Marc, Flashed/waved her the other day. Someone has made a right mess of her TT.  [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Hoggy.


i thinks shes wrecked it herself lol i quite like it tbh i think its a typical girls car the way she done it


----------



## pnptwomins (Nov 2, 2006)

with typecasting people, but who,d park there tt like that :?: :?: its asking for the rear shafting.
twomins


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

pnptwomins said:


> with typecasting people, but who,d park there tt like that :?: :?: its asking for the rear shafting.
> twomins


quite normal for a women to want that i thought ???


----------



## pr1nc3ss (Feb 27, 2012)

So last night I pulled up at Tesco to get more fuel. Pulled open the door and a hot as f*ck guy in an R8 pulled opposite me. I checked out the goods, as you do and he said "nice colour!" What the hell?! I said thanks, all I could think of in my head was that your brakes are as big as my wheels ahaha! Couldn't believe he'd noticed the bumble!


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

pr1nc3ss said:


> So last night I pulled up at Tesco to get more fuel. Pulled open the door and a hot as f*ck guy in an R8 pulled opposite me. I checked out the goods, as you do and he said "nice colour!" What the hell?! I said thanks, all I could think of in my head was that your brakes are as big as my wheels ahaha! Couldn't believe he'd noticed the bumble!


Bet you went week at the knees lol :lol:


----------



## Goughy (Aug 19, 2012)

TT Princess said:


> Is it me or do men actually get rather more excited when they pull up next to a hot looking TT and see a girl in it then to be left for dust as she speeds off away from them


Hot girl in the car yes, being left behind means I always have to catch up and go past!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Goughy said:


> TT Princess said:
> 
> 
> > Is it me or do men actually get rather more excited when they pull up next to a hot looking TT and see a girl in it then to be left for dust as she speeds off away from them
> ...


Hmmmm, I'll challenge you to a Pennine Run when I'll do my next Curry Cruise :lol:


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Love sexy girls with sports cars. There's a nice girl who drives a Porsche Cayman near me simmilar colour to mine too. Was having a little play yesterday on way home from work :roll:


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Basscube said:


> Love sexy girls with sports cars. There's a nice girl who drives a Porsche Cayman near me simmilar colour to mine too. Was having a little play yesterday on way home from work :roll:


Play with what?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ali has two good looking daughters on here.............only prob is one is a kick boxing champ and other is a judo champ. all drive roadsters i believe...........maybe wrong


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

CWM3 said:


> Basscube said:
> 
> 
> > Love sexy girls with sports cars. There's a nice girl who drives a Porsche Cayman near me simmilar colour to mine too. Was having a little play yesterday on way home from work :roll:
> ...


hahaha :lol:

Ment race but may have had a play with something else too. PMSL :roll:


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> ali has two good looking daughters on here.............only prob is one is a kick boxing champ and other is a judo champ. all drive roadsters i believe...........maybe wrong


They'd prob kick our @rse then 

:lol:

pics? lol


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Had a little play with a lovely RS4 chasing me along today  . Trouble is no matter how fast I tried to escape, he certainly wasn't having any of it  [smiley=pimp2.gif] . A small piece of me intentionally didn't go too fast so he kept up though  :wink:


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Dotti said:


> Had a little play with a lovely RS4 chasing me along today  . Trouble is no matter how fast I tried to escape, he certainly wasn't having any of it  [smiley=pimp2.gif] . A small piece of me intentionally didn't go too fast so he kept up though  :wink:


lets face it an RS4 is in a different league. Just waiting for the "i wasn't even racing anyway" comment s :lol:


----------



## Uncle Fester (Nov 18, 2012)

Dotti said:


> Had a little play with a lovely RS4 chasing me along today  . Trouble is no matter how fast I tried to escape, he certainly wasn't having any of it  [smiley=pimp2.gif] . A small piece of me intentionally didn't go too fast so he kept up though  :wink:


thats really naughty - love a lady taking the mick ....... what is an RS4 and how do we defeat it


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Uncle Fester said:


> is an RS4 and how do we defeat it


An RS4 is an Audi. It as a sports version of the Audi A4 and pretty darn quick 8)

How to defeat it? Perhaps with the next Audi up : an Audi RS6. Of course an Audi R8 V10 would also do :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Uncle Fester said:


> is an RS4 and how do we defeat it


An RS4 is an Audi. It as a sports version of the Audi A4 and pretty darn quick 8)

How to defeat it? Perhaps with the next Audi up : an Audi RS6. Of course an Audi R8 V10 would also do :wink:


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

TT Princess said:


> Is it me or do men actually get rather more excited when they pull up next to a hot looking TT and see a girl in it then to be left for dust as she speeds off away from them


That sounds like me! Lol


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Only one word for it HoTT!


----------



## alikins (Apr 15, 2014)

zltm089 said:


> agree!!!....really turns me on when i see a girl in a sports car!!!....and if she drives fast....ohhh yeah baby!!!!....HOT... i'd blow my load....
> 
> off topic....
> 
> ...


try pof dating site maybe?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

alikins said:


> try pof dating site maybe?


this is a car forum not a dating site? :?


----------



## AlphaTT (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for the idea! #AudiDating

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Just thought I'd join in being a young TT driver and female haha though I don't see many female TT drivers round my end.... or if you do it's an older lady in a 180bhp diesel... seriously... buy a real one lol


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

there were no 180bhp diesels made.....or even a mk1 diesel.......just saying :lol:

J
xx


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Clearly missed out 'or a diesel' alright love!

Plus I didn't state in a mk1 :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> or if you do it's an older lady in a 180bhp diesel... seriously... buy a real one lol


Nope definitely didn't  and I know just making sure you knew considering your statement was wrong anyway 

J
xx


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Alway have to be right don't you.... seriously love get a hobby instead of correcting everyone it gets boring


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

you seem to have got me confused with Spandex  Just making sure you knew incase someone got upset you were accusing them of driving an non-existing 180bhp diesel and being an "older" lady 

J
xx


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

No your just cocky and out to prove some sort of point for some reason or another

Like I said I clearly missed out the or a diesel so drop it now it's getting boring


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> No your just cocky and out to prove some sort of point for some reason or another
> 
> Like I said I clearly missed out the or a diesel so drop it now it's getting boring


Such a bad attitude, just what is your problem ?


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm not the one with a problem


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> I'm not the one with a problem


That's your opinion mine is that you seem intent on jumping down Jess's throat from the minute you joined the forum.

Very strange behaviour if you ask me.

Just my opinion and I'm entitled to it.


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

:lol: ok


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Children, please stop arguing else you'll be sent to your rooms for time out :?


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm already in my room  :lol:

Sorry couldn't resist haha


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> Children, please stop arguing else you'll be sent to your rooms for time out :?


Can I go to the naughty step instead? 

J
xx


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

i like it when girls fight....so sexy!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

yes but your weird like that 

J
xx


----------



## Jimbo0023 (Mar 25, 2014)

Well my wife drives our TT mostly and she's a hottie [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

she probably looks cool driving it too 

Was she giving you "that look" as you were writing that? 

J
xx


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

ahhhhh...  I've missed the forum and the occasional.................... disagreement    [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

merlin c said:


> ahhhhh...  I've missed the forum and the occasional.................... disagreement    [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


What made you come back?


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi merlin c


----------



## Audi Princess (Jun 4, 2014)

Damn. Have I missed out ?

Where is the paddling pool, bikinis and mud for the wrestling, it appears we have the contenders ready lol.

(Joking ladies) xxxx


----------



## aznxliddonikki (Jun 28, 2014)

HOTTIE


----------



## V2AAA (Jan 16, 2015)

.


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

It's definitely time to bring this thread back, I can only stalk BOOBICA (lollypop on here) on instagram for so long to get my fix!

Driving back today from Aberdeen to the North East of the Uk, spotted another V6 MK1 in the distance, pootling along in the left hand lane at 65/70, as soon as I pulled up behind, saw the driver see the rear view mirror and go roaring off down the motorway, needless to say I wasn't going to be left behind.

Hardest part was playing it cool at the roundabout when we pulled up next to each other, there aren't that many MK1 V6 drivers, even fewer 20-something ones and even fewer still hot ones, I knew I should keep cards with my phone number in the car to throw to people next to me!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

HeroicBroccoli said:


> I can only stalk BOOBICA (lollypop on here) on instagram for so long to get my fix!


Because I'm so god damn amazing  lol

I wondered who it was that added me, saw the TT pic and was like hmmmm I know I liked that on the book of face today lol

J
xx


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

Lollypop86 said:


> HeroicBroccoli said:
> 
> 
> > I can only stalk BOOBICA (lollypop on here) on instagram for so long to get my fix!
> ...


That's the one, back in the day when I had a motorbike I used to carry "call me" cards with my mobile number on them and blaze up to people you spot that either play well or tweek your fancy, tap on the window and hand them a card!

Where are you based lolly? I thought I saw you do a spotted post around Bristol.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm just outside of reading and was travelling to a supplier site in Bristol 

J
Xx


----------



## V2AAA (Jan 16, 2015)

.


----------



## russwuss (Jul 10, 2013)

Nothing more appealing to the eye than a hot woman driving a fast Audi 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

Haven't seen any fittys driving a TT but there's one that drives an RS6 :O


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm female, and drive a TT, but that's as far as it goes. I'm definitely not what you'd class a hottie, more meh to average. Although there must be something, as the most I've been single since I was 18 is about 6 months! :lol:

I'm on instagram: @cherie171, but there are no photos of me on there at all, and the rest is 95% cars, books and cats. :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Cherie and I both like posting car and cat pics lol

J
Xx


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

I'll never get a pic of one of our cats on the TT though, as they're not allowed out. One has a flea bite allergy, so we can't risk either of them going out and picking up any.


----------



## Audi Princess (Jun 4, 2014)

Haven't figured out how to put my profile pic on yet, too many MBs ???? Anyway, I'm on Instagram Deenalou44.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Audi Princess said:


> Haven't figured out how to put my profile pic on yet, too many MBs ???? Anyway, I'm on Instagram Deenalou44.


The avatar picture has a maxmum size of 110 x 200 pixels 24kb file size.

You can use this site to resize your picture:

http://www.picresize.com/


----------

